# Tractor show in Wisconsin



## rubadub

17th Annual Agricultural Heritage Days 
September 25-26 
Luxemburg 
Venue: Kewaunee County Fairgrounds
Feature: Case. 
Contact: Dale Swoboda, N. 2251 Hwy. 42, Kewaunee, WI 54216 
Phone: (920) 388-0604; (920) 323-3323 
Email: [email protected] 
Website; Agricultural Heritage & Resources 

I haven't been to one in 30 years, I'm only an hour away i think I'll go..

Rob


----------



## howardouglas

Will there be one again in near future?
I will be at Wisconsin next 6 months....so in case...


----------



## rubadub

I don't know for sure.

Rob


----------

